# Antennenerweiterung Fritz.Box 7270



## Barney Stinson (29. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

der Garten meiner Eltern ist ca. 100-150 m von meiner Wohnung entfernt und mein Dad möchte Internet im Garten nutzen.
Ich hab jetzt einen Repeater von AVM gekauft, der jedoch nicht die Reichweite hat, die ich mir erwünscht habe.

Jetzt wollte ich mich erkundigen, ob es eine Antennenerweiterung für meine Fritz.Box gibt, damit ich den Repeater doch noch erreiche und mein Dad im Garten surfen kann.

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?!

MfG Barney


----------



## Skysnake (29. Mai 2010)

Es gibt Richtantennen, würds damit mal versuchen


----------



## TheRammbock (29. Mai 2010)

Hallo Barney Stinson, 

am sinnvollsten wäre es, hier auf externe Antennen zu setzten. Wenn man mit dem Lötkolben gut bewandert ist, kann man Antennenbuchsen in den Router einbauen und andere Antennen, in dem Fall würde ich ohne die Gegebenheiten näher zu kennen, zu Richtantennen greifen. Vielleicht reicht auch schon eine Richtantenne am Router. 

Ein Routerumbau auf externe Anschlüsse bietet unter anderem die Firma Wimo an, wahrscheinlich werden das aber auch einige gute Läden machen können bzw. anbieten.


----------



## Barney Stinson (29. Mai 2010)

Okay, wenn ich mir so die Preise anschaue, dann wird sich das wohl für meine Eltern erledigt haben... 

Dachte, man könnte eine 10-20€ Antenne an den Router schrauben und gut is... 
Dem ist wohl aber nicht so ... 

Insgesamt 200€ dafür auszugeben, dass mein Dad im Schrebergarten n bisschen surfen kann, ist er mit Sicherheit auch nicht gewillt...


----------



## TheRammbock (29. Mai 2010)

Stop, ich war auch etwas voreilig. Welchen Router hast du denn, bzw. sind da abnehmbare Antennen dran?

200 Euro ist zum "ein bißchen surfen" sicherlich ziehmlich oversized.


----------



## Barney Stinson (29. Mai 2010)

Hab die Fritz.Box 7270, wie im Titel beschrieben 

Abnehmbar sind die Antennen nicht, wie ich auf die schnelle sehen konnte.

Nunja, der Repeater hat mich bisher knapp 90€ gekostet, die Antennen werden da nicht viel billiger sein, oder?!


----------



## TheRammbock (29. Mai 2010)

Sorry, Gedanken fliegen umher und das 7270 hab ich überlesen ... 

Abnehmbar sind die Antenen an der Box devinitiv nicht, aber leicht auswechselbar, allerdings nur durch öffnen des Gehäuses. 

Das größte Problem ist, das ich deine Gegebenheiten vor Ort nicht kenne. Funkwellen breiten sich quasi optisch aus. Das heißt soweit wie du gucken kannst, soweit reicht auch das Wlan-Signal auf jeden Fall. Ein Baum kann schon stören ... 

Daher ist es sehr schwer dich da zu beraten. Das Prinzip, umso höher die Antenne, umso besser. Der Router steht zum Beispiel am Fenster, wo der Garten liegt? Wäre eine Idee, ganz ohne kosten. Vielleicht auch mal Fenster aufmachen, weil einige Metallbedampft sind und die Funkwellen da nur Minimal durchkommen ... 

Aber vom Prinzip sind abgesetzte (Richt-) Antennen immer denen am Gerät über solch eine Entfernung vorzug zu geben.


----------



## Barney Stinson (29. Mai 2010)

Wenn es dir hilft, kann ich ja mal ein Foto machen von meinem Balkon aus machen, mit einem Punkt, wo sich der Garten meiner Eltern befindet


----------



## TheRammbock (29. Mai 2010)

Ich verspreche nichts, aber das kann nicht schaden. Ich warte dann auf´s Foto und dann können wir weiter lamentieren.


----------



## Barney Stinson (29. Mai 2010)

Der Garten ist ca. 50m hinter dem blauen Haus, was man durchschimmern sieht. 
Das blaue Haus ist ca. 50m von dem Standort aus entfernt, von dem ich fotografiert habe.
Ich habe den Router schon genau vor die Balkontür gestellt, hatte jedoch keinen Erfolg...

Wie du siehst, es ist ziemlich viel dazwischen, was stören kann...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheRammbock (29. Mai 2010)

Ohhh jaaaa, da ist wirklich viel zu viel dazwischen für die kleinen Antennen am Router. Der Router ist auf etwas selber Höhe, wie das Bild gemacht wurde *laut denk* Also ich muß ehrlich sagen, ICH kann da nur noch wenigstens eine Richtantenne am Router empfehlen. Das Notebok braucht vielleicht keine eigene Antenne extra. Das wäre Minimum!

Aber eine andere Idee. Wenn du dich mit denen im blauen Haus, oder dem links daneben gut verstehst, wie wäre es mal den Reapeater da irgendwo an die Steckdose zu hängen und zu gucken ob das geht? 

Da wären dann aber schon alle Dinge ausgeschöpft, eine andere Empfehlung wird es so nicht geben können.


----------



## Barney Stinson (29. Mai 2010)

Genau das hab ich mir auch schon gedacht... Leider kenne ich die Nachbarn nicht 

Ich werd mal meinen Dad fragen, ob er durch den Garten jemand in dem Eck kennt, der ihm eventuell ne Steckdose borgen kann 

Und nein, Router steht nicht in der Höhe, der steht auf dem Boden, provisorisch 

Was für eine Antenne kann man denn dann an den Router klatschen?!?


----------



## TheRammbock (29. Mai 2010)

Jepp. Versuch das mal. Ansonsten Antennenempfehlungen zum Beispiel 

Schiffertec 12 dbi Version

Aber das Problem ist dann ja, das die Antenne noch am Router ran muß


----------



## Barney Stinson (29. Mai 2010)

Ist das wirklich so ein Problem?!


----------



## TheRammbock (29. Mai 2010)

Wenn man gut mit dem Lötkolben umgehen kann, dann nicht. Aber wenn noch Garantie auf der Box ist, ist die hinüber. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, das Antennenkabel wird bei deiner Box geklipst. Vielleicht hat Wimo solche Pigtails im Angebot. Aber da mußt du selbst mal schauen.


----------



## Barney Stinson (29. Mai 2010)

Okay, vielen Dank für deine Hilfe...
ich werde, wenn ich mich dazu entschließe, an meiner Box rum zu basteln, mich definitiv nochmal melden und Bescheid geben


----------



## TheRammbock (29. Mai 2010)

Eine Rückmeldung ist immer gut. Egal ob schlecht oder gut 

Bis dahin


----------



## MetallSimon (29. Mai 2010)

oder du stellst im garten einfach einen hohen mast auf und machst da ein wlan stick ganz oben ran.bei youtube mal zu kuken lohnt sich meistens auch und sowas http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyH-Uu1U7ik&feature=related kann man ja schnell mal basteln.meistens hilft sowas.


----------



## rebel4life (31. Mai 2010)

Für einen solchen Mast braucht man in der Regel eine Genehmigung. 


Bei ner Fritzbox sind die Antennen in der Regel intern per Pigtail angeschlossen, sprich aufmachen, Adapter einstecken und herausführen.

Alternativ einen anderen Router ala WRT54GL nehmen, der hat Antennenanschlüsse, da kannst du direkt ne Richtantenne montieren.


----------

